# flow direction through an Eheim 2215



## Dr. Tankenstein (Oct 28, 2006)

Quick question, just got a used Eheim 2215. Is the input at the top or the bottom? I guess I could fill it and turn it on, but I'm lazy (honest too)  Thanks!


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

The water flows into the filter at the bottom and out the top. Hope that helps.


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Oct 28, 2006)

Wiiliam-
Thanks! That's what I was hoping, that way the water is pulled through the media. 

Dr. T


----------

